# Guinea-pig beds



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I want to make a soft guinea-pig bed for my guinea-pigs, but I don't know how :blushing: lol. I was going to put fleece on the inside but I don't know what to put as the outer material. I don't mean the beds that are like sleeping bags for guinea-pigs but the ones that are like a smaller version of a dog bed. Does anyone know what material I should put on the outside of the bed and how to make them? 
I know it would be easier to buy one but I wanted to try and make one myself.


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well , maybe use the type of material that sheets are made of? I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with the names of Materials!

I hope that helped
Sincerely Animasl548


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

You may find that the guinea pigs may chew what ever you use . We use to put a towl in our hutch in the winter as our female liked to bury under it. but found way to many holes when we took it out and i was worried she would ingest it. I tend to just put a cardboard box in upsside down and puts loads and loads of hay under it. I know pet stores sell little beds like your talking about but all ive found is they get weeded all over and spend most there life in the wash. Sorry i couldnt help more.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Vet bed is good. It draws urine away and it's lovely and warm. I just put a piece under an igloo. It washed well too.


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok thank you. I've got vetbed all over my hutches and I'm going to have a look for a cardboard box to put in the hutches.


----------

